# found this place.....



## donnaTKD (May 9, 2014)

i found this place - i didn't realise that they'd re-opened it again 

The North Wests Premier Martial Arts Centre

anybody want to give me any thoughts as to what you make of it since the place that i'm using at the moment isn't all it's cracked up to be and this place is closer to my house too 

donna


----------



## granfire (May 9, 2014)

Give them a test run.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 9, 2014)

will do 

just wnted some feedback before i walk into yet another place claiming to be summat that they're not --- certainly seems more legit with the whole certified trainers and stuff..........

donna


----------



## granfire (May 9, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> will do
> 
> just wnted some feedback before i walk into yet another place claiming to be summat that they're not --- certainly seems more legit with the whole certified trainers and stuff..........
> 
> donna



Sadly, I think Suke is closest to you to check this place out. (I would be someplace in the South of you  If I wasn't where I am now) 

I didn't check the certificates out, but it really depends on who filled them out. Even *I* can whip up some good looking ones in no time flat, not meaning a thing of course, in the grand scheme of things. 
I know, not helpful.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 9, 2014)

I don't see any red flags on a quick run through. I imagine you're primarily interested in the Muay Thai and Dave Jackson seems to be a respected coach in the area.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 10, 2014)

yup it's muay thai all the way for me  

that was my feeling about mr jackson too --- seems like a decent guy that teaches to a high standard 

am going to pop my head round the door and see what the craic is later this morning 

and 5 minutes of a walk sure as heck beats the half hour it's taking at the moment 

donna


----------



## drop bear (May 10, 2014)

Go to the open mat check that out.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 10, 2014)

thanks for tip 

donna


----------



## Gnarlie (May 10, 2014)

Hi Donna

Cheshire Martial Arts is upstairs from O'Malleys Gym in Warrington. I have friends that do Wing Chun there, and have known people who practiced Muay Thai there. The centre overall has a good reputation, as does Mr Jackson. I've not trained with him, but I have trained at the centre, and they have great facilities, matting, bags etc. Worth investigating. It's not so easy to park around there, it's not immediately obvious but there is a back street behind the buildings where you can leave your car.  Word to the wise though - don't leave anything valuable on show, it's ripe for car break-ins round that bit of Warrington. 

Gnarlie


----------



## donnaTKD (May 10, 2014)

got no need for a parking space cos my crash pad is literally 5 minutes away (orford park) so no worries there   i went and spoke to the coaches this morning a really liked the set up and the way he said that they did things am quite excited at the prospect of training there   one other point i told him about wolf gym and he said that they're just money grabbing cowboys and in his second breath he said that there are no belts in muay thai !!!!!  thinking that wolf gym needs a wake up call  donna


----------



## donnaTKD (May 10, 2014)

got no need for a parking space cos my crash pad is literally 5 minutes away (orford park) so no worries there   i went and spoke to the coaches this morning a really liked the set up and the way he said that they did things am quite excited at the prospect of training there   one other point i told him about wolf gym and he said that they're just money grabbing cowboys and in his second breath he said that there are no belts in muay thai !!!!!  thinking that wolf gym needs a wake up call   donna


----------



## CMAC (Oct 4, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> i found this place - i didn't realise that they'd re-opened it again
> 
> The North Wests Premier Martial Arts Centre
> 
> ...


We have never been closed since 1986


----------



## CMAC (Oct 4, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> got no need for a parking space cos my crash pad is literally 5 minutes away (orford park) so no worries there   i went and spoke to the coaches this morning a really liked the set up and the way he said that they did things am quite excited at the prospect of training there   one other point i told him about wolf gym and he said that they're just money grabbing cowboys and in his second breath he said that there are no belts in muay thai !!!!!  thinking that wolf gym needs a wake up call  donna


Dave is not in on Sat mornings


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 5, 2014)

CMAC said:


> We have never been closed since 1986



That is nice looking setup you have there. Quite a mix of different MA. Just a shame for me that yourselves and others are up North.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 5, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> will do
> 
> just wnted some feedback before i walk into yet another place claiming to be summat that they're not --- certainly seems more legit with the whole certified trainers and stuff..........
> 
> donna


I was going to say, watch out, it looks TKD based, but then again you are Donna TKD.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> That is nice looking setup you have there. Quite a mix of different MA. Just a shame for me that yourselves and others are up North.



As far as I know Sol Gilbert still has his ZT Fight School in Brighton is you want to have a look at that.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 5, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> I was going to say, watch out, it looks TKD based, but then again you are Donna TKD.



There is no TKD at our centre and hasn't been since it opened in 1986


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 5, 2014)

CMAC said:


> There is no TKD at our centre and hasn't been since it opened in 1986



What is the sport Karate?


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 5, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> As far as I know Sol Gilbert still has his ZT Fight School in Brighton is you want to have a look at that.



Well, you are out of touch on that one mate. Sol decided to go private and closed ZT. He now teaches out of "The Underground Gym" in Portslade. Only private one on one and group sessions. In fact, I believe it mainly groups that sign up for a set term. I could be wrong about that one though. 

Originally, that is where I got my first proper introduction to Muay Thai. Kenny (Kenshiro) was the instructor. This guy is **** hot, and has a decent biog. He now has is own School at Stables (this is a boxing gym out of Whitehawk in Brighton, the ABC is out in hove underneath the King Alfred Centre. Yes I have been to both). Due at Stables on Tuesday. Hopefully he won't recognise me, I failed the first time after about four months I think. Still I have my mate Scott coming with me. Mended our pontoon bridge, so I am going offer him my support in line with our friendship. Plus he understands that if he gives me the opportunity to give him a dig, he completely understands that I will do so again


----------



## CMAC (Oct 5, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> What is the sport Karate?



The style of Karate at the centre is Shitoryu. Some classes are traditional and some cover sport karate for competition.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 5, 2014)

CMAC said:


> The style of Karate at the centre is Shitoryu. Some classes are traditional and some cover sport karate for competition.



Cool. I will have to google that and come back. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Well, you are out of touch on that one mate. Sol decided to go private and closed ZT. He now teaches out of "The Underground Gym" in Portslade. Only private one on one and group sessions. In fact, I believe it mainly groups that sign up for a set term. I could be wrong about that one though.
> 
> Originally, that is where I got my first proper introduction to Muay Thai. Kenny (Kenshiro) was the instructor. This guy is **** hot, and has a decent biog. He now has is own School at Stables (this is a boxing gym out of Whitehawk in Brighton, the ABC is out in hove underneath the King Alfred Centre. Yes I have been to both). Due at Stables on Tuesday. Hopefully he won't recognise me, I failed the first time after about four months I think. Still I have my mate Scott coming with me. Mended our pontoon bridge, so I am going offer him my support in line with our friendship. Plus he understands that if he gives me the opportunity to give him a dig, he completely understands that I will do so again




Shame about that, I tend not to know too much about the south (Brighton and Hove are a bit posh for us lol), it's too far for fighters to come up to us. Someone said he was still training.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Shame about that, I tend not to know too much about the south (Brighton and Hove are a bit posh for us lol), it's too far for fighters to come up to us. Someone said he was still training.



Yeah. The North South divide. Yeah whatever, I am just Essex.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah. The North South divide. Yeah whatever, I am just Essex.



I used to live in Essex as a child moved from London before going to school and uni in Aberdeen.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> I used to live in Essex as a child moved from London before going to school and uni in Aberdeen.



My late grandpa RSM, hailed from Aberdeen. Gordon Highlanders.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> My late grandpa RSM, hailed from Aberdeen. Gordon Highlanders.



Then he was probably in my with father! ( I'm assuming here that you are considerably younger than I)


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Then he was probably in my with father! ( I'm assuming here that you are considerably younger than I)[/Q
> 
> Maybe. I am a Cardy and being linked to Scotland, that is my birthright. Weird.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 10, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> got no need for a parking space cos my crash pad is literally 5 minutes away (orford park) so no worries there   i went and spoke to the coaches this morning a really liked the set up and the way he said that they did things am quite excited at the prospect of training there   one other point i told him about wolf gym and he said that they're just money grabbing cowboys and in his second breath he said that there are no belts in muay thai !!!!!  thinking that wolf gym needs a wake up call  donna[/Q
> 
> Not true..... Oh and btw, we actually run a grading system at our gym for those who don't wish to go down the competitive route, if you had bothered to read our website before you created this huge fantasy you would have known this.


----------



## Gnarlie (Oct 12, 2014)

CMAC said:


> Not true..... Oh and btw, we actually run a grading system at our gym for those who don't wish to go down the competitive route, if you had bothered to read our website before you created this huge fantasy you would have known this.



I knew there was a grading system at CMA for non competitive MT, and I remember being puzzled and amused by Donna's post about her visit. I'm glad you have been able to clarify your position.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scott@optimumthaiboxing (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all, I am Scott Dixon as mentioned in some of the previous comments. I am a professionally trained Thai Boxing fighter and Instructor Licensed by the UKMF (UK Muay Thai federation). I have never trained anybody by the name of Donnatkd at my gym. the only person i can relate to with this is somebody who claimed there name was Taz. Taz came to train with me at Optimum Thai Boxing for a number of private one to one lessons in wich i was told by her that she fights for RDX and was wearing all the latest RDX branded gear. i thought to myself i must have heard of her so when i asked who and what promotions she has fought on she replied with... its all unlicensed and ran by nutters and that the place she trains at previous to here is something called fight school whatever that is as was her words to me. whilst training her on the pads it was clear that she had never been trained properly. Then in the end when i explained that i am fully licensed and legit in the Thai boxing world and will have nothing to do with her unlicensed friends she decided to leave my gym. I later found out that she paid a visit to Dave Jackson at Warrington Thai Boxing and atempted to feed him the same stories. Me and Dave go way back and is my former Thai Boxing coach and one of the best trainers in the business. from experience of training there since the age of seven til only recently i can guarantee that no such fight school happens there. the atmosphere there is welcoming and friendly and is a great place to train and learn any martial art with fantastic coaches. as for the gym i am at it is no longer called THE MUSCLE HOUSE GYM. It is now known as SMITHYS GYM named after the owner and the documentary shows Shauns past life and his now career as a debt collector. I on the other hand own my own line of business in the gym wich is the Optimum Thai Boxing and am in charge of the Thai Boxing in this gym and coming from a great coach like Dave Jackson himself i train people at a high quality and safe professional standard and we have NO fight nights or ANY unlicensed fights of any kind in this gym. i am there every day teaching private tuition and classes mon, wed and fri nights. feel free to pop by anytime  I dont know who DonnaTKD trains with now but neither mine or Daves Thai Boxing set ups have nothing to do with this so called fight school.  thaks everyone. Scott Dixon


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 27, 2014)

scott@optimumthaiboxing said:


> Hi all, I am Scott Dixon as mentioned in some of the previous comments. I am a professionally trained Thai Boxing fighter and Instructor Licensed by the UKMF (UK Muay Thai federation). I have never trained anybody by the name of Donnatkd at my gym. the only person i can relate to with this is somebody who claimed there name was Taz. Taz came to train with me at Optimum Thai Boxing for a number of private one to one lessons in wich i was told by her that she fights for RDX and was wearing all the latest RDX branded gear. i thought to myself i must have heard of her so when i asked who and what promotions she has fought on she replied with... its all unlicensed and ran by nutters and that the place she trains at previous to here is something called fight school whatever that is as was her words to me. whilst training her on the pads it was clear that she had never been trained properly. Then in the end when i explained that i am fully licensed and legit in the Thai boxing world and will have nothing to do with her unlicensed friends she decided to leave my gym. I later found out that she paid a visit to Dave Jackson at Warrington Thai Boxing and atempted to feed him the same stories. Me and Dave go way back and is my former Thai Boxing coach and one of the best trainers in the business. from experience of training there since the age of seven til only recently i can guarantee that no such fight school happens there. the atmosphere there is welcoming and friendly and is a great place to train and learn any martial art with fantastic coaches. as for the gym i am at it is no longer called THE MUSCLE HOUSE GYM. It is now known as SMITHYS GYM named after the owner and the documentary shows Shauns past life and his now career as a debt collector. I on the other hand own my own line of business in the gym wich is the Optimum Thai Boxing and am in charge of the Thai Boxing in this gym and coming from a great coach like Dave Jackson himself i train people at a high quality and safe professional standard and we have NO fight nights or ANY unlicensed fights of any kind in this gym. i am there every day teaching private tuition and classes mon, wed and fri nights. feel free to pop by anytime  I dont know who DonnaTKD trains with now but neither mine or Daves Thai Boxing set ups have nothing to do with this so called fight school.  thaks everyone. Scott Dixon



Could I ask a question regarding knee strikes please?


----------



## CMAC (Oct 27, 2014)

Can I help Transk53?


----------

